# Livery near bournemouth?



## BobbyMondeo (23 September 2013)

Hi just posting on the off chance that someone can recommend me a livery that is relatively close to bournemouth (max 20 mins drive)

I am looking for somewhere that does part livery
Has nice stables
Good turnout, but doesnt need to be 24/7
Decent school that wont get too wet in the winter
Not too busy
Competitive people on the yard and an instructor if possible


I have been internet searching but not a lot seems to be coming up that is close enough. I will be studying at the university hence wanting part livery and not wanting a really long commute up there 

Thanks in advance


----------



## catherine22 (23 September 2013)

Have a look at http://www.ramalltraining.co.uk/index.html

Lovely yard and instructor, just about 20 mins drive from Bournemouth!


----------



## horsimous (23 September 2013)

Hi, try putting an advert on NFED as I'm sure there are quite a few nice yards over that way. Yards I've heard of are stocks farm, Hurn Bridge and there's another near Bournemouth Airport. I haven't a clue what they are like though or what they offer.


----------



## Kat_Bath (24 September 2013)

I used to live Bmo/Poole way and still visit regularly.

You'll be hard pushed to find what you want within 20 mins drive (especially with the traffic). A number of places that existed when I was a kid have now been sold and developed 

There are a few places in Hurn and Parley and but I think most are DIY. Including traffic, that are would probably be a 20-25 minute drive.

Broadstone and Corfe Mullen used to have a good number of little yards but that area is going to take you a good 30 mins minimum.

Ferndown, Bearwood and Verwood are even further out but you're closer to the NF (good hacking).

It depends where you'll be based and whether you have parking as well.

Have you already looked on NFED (local website) and any horsey Facebook groups for Bmo/Poole? If not, try them


----------



## Gracie21 (3 October 2013)

Hey!  I live in Verwood and go to Bmouth Uni! 20 min drive from the uni is seriously pushing it, as Kat has already said. If you could me know the sort of price range you're looking at I can see if any one I know has space! I know of a yard in Longham with good school, good hacking a close to all the big venues  It's called Oakridge Stables x


----------

